# T5 vs. T8 florescent light tubes



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 29, 2019)

I've been using 5.0 T8 fixtures and tubes for my baby Redfoot tortoises for years.
At the CHAMELEON FORUM using a T8 gets a reply like a "coiled cfl" gets here. They only use the T5 HO.
I currently have a single mercury vapor 80 watt Exo Terra UVA, UVB and heat and a single ZILLA "tropical 25" T8 15 watt on each of my Chameleons cages.
They're pretty close to the spot that the Chameleons bask and withing 10 inches from where the chams spend most of the day.
How is that not enough UV for a Veiled Chameleon?
A 5.0 HO puts out more U.V.
Do I need it?
No one responds with a straight answer.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 29, 2019)

These are the 3 chams.
It's a random time of day and none of them are more than 7 inches away from their UV light.
The T8 is "good" for less than 12". While a T5 has to be 12" away and can penetrate 24" into the enclodures.
So I'd have to mount it a foot away from the cage for them to have the same effect that the T8 has where it is.


----------



## Tom (Dec 29, 2019)

The 5.0 bulbs put out very little UV. I've measured the T8 type and the meter has to be a few inches away to get anything at all. Its basically just a light. The 10.0 T8 bulbs put out hardly any UV either. 1.1 at 10", which is hardly anything at all. 

I've never measure a T5HO 5.0 bulb, but it seems pointless. The 10.0 T5HO bulbs are good bulbs and put out good UV.

If you keep the chams exclusively indoors, then I would get the 10.0 HO bulbs. Its worth it, they work, and they last for years. If your chams get sunshine on a regular basis, then you really don't need these bulbs. In that case, I would just use whatever you've already got to make things nice and bright in the daytime.

If you are dusting their insects with a calcium/D3 powder, you are probably fine anyway with no UV.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 30, 2019)

Is it safe for an animal like a Chameleon to sit close to an H.0 T5?
I'm not sure how I'm going to keep mine away from the light while they are up in the upper levels while basking.


----------



## Tom (Dec 30, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is it safe for an animal like a Chameleon to sit close to an H.0 T5?
> I'm not sure how I'm going to keep mine away from the light while they are up in the upper levels while basking.


I'd want it at least 6-8 inches over the top of the chameleon. They won't get too much UV, but I don't know if it will hurt their eyes if they are too close to it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 30, 2019)

Tom said:


> I'd want it at least 6-8 inches over the top of the chameleon. They won't get too much UV, but I don't know if it will hurt their eyes if they are too close to it.


Thanks @Tom
I'm going to order a trio of T5 HO from LL REPTILES.
They have good prices.
I'll keep the T8 fixtures for other tortoises or any animal that needs UV and is in a short sided enclosure.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 30, 2019)

....So:
I'll get a solar meter.
I'll install the T5 lighting for deeper reaching UV.
And I'll get rid of the MV UV heat lamps and swap them out for standard incandescent bulbs for heat only. (Since chams see light as heat)


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 30, 2019)

Now I have a lot of new stuff in my "spare parts" bin!
As with tortoises. Never spend a lot of money before you make sure you're buying the right stuff!


----------



## Tom (Dec 30, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks @Tom
> I'm going to order a trio of T5 HO from LL REPTILES.
> They have good prices.
> I'll keep the T8 fixtures for other tortoises or any animal that needs UV and is in a short sided enclosure.


The owner of LLL is a friend of mine. Good dude and innovative business man.

You'll have fun with the meter. Check the sun at different times of day and different seasons. You'll find some surprises.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 30, 2019)

Tom said:


> The owner of LLL is a friend of mine. Good dude and innovative business man.
> 
> You'll have fun with the meter. Check the sun at different times of day and different seasons. You'll find some surprises.


I just ordered 3 T5 fixtures from LL REPTILES and they come with free 5.0 lights already in them.
As far as the U.V. meter.....
A 6.5 SOLARMETER is $200.
What about the ones on Ebay for $40? Are they just crap?
I know that the laser temperature guns are about the same....The $200 ones and the $20 ones.
I see this as something I'll use once or twice and then it getting lost in the garage.


----------



## xphare (Dec 31, 2019)

T8 bulbs flicker and it depends on the lights you use. I personally don’t touch zoomed lights because the UV output runs out in months. T5 HO Arcadia lights are the way to go. There have been plenty of tests done by people showing that after a year Arcadia lights still put out a significant amount of uvb. Every animal I have except my snakes have an Arcadia T5 12% and they get changed once a year.


----------



## Tom (Dec 31, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just ordered 3 T5 fixtures from LL REPTILES and they come with free 5.0 lights already in them.
> As far as the U.V. meter.....
> A 6.5 SOLARMETER is $200.
> What about the ones on Ebay for $40? Are they just crap?
> ...


The Solarmeter 6.5 is usually $250. I know of no other that measures the correct spectrum of UV.

You'll use it every few months to check the output of your bulbs so you'll know when they need to be replaced.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Dec 31, 2019)

*Solarmeter Model 6.5R Reptile UV Index Meter, ABS Polymer, Black*
Price: $194.77 

On Amazon. I got one and works exactly as described. Helped me to adjust placement of my lamp.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 31, 2019)

xphare said:


> T8 bulbs flicker and it depends on the lights you use. I personally don’t touch zoomed lights because the UV output runs out in months. T5 HO Arcadia lights are the way to go. There have been plenty of tests done by people showing that after a year Arcadia lights still put out a significant amount of uvb. Every animal I have except my snakes have an Arcadia T5 12% and they get changed once a year.


The ZOOMED tube that comes with that T5 fixture is a 5.0 6%.
I'll be swapping that out for a 10.0 12% in a couple months.
In any case. Even that 5.0 should give me a solid bump in my UV. (Being an HO)

I did some research.
The T12 was the standard. Then T8 became available. Smaller, brighter and with better UV output.
Now that T5 are available and abundant and even more efficient than the T8s, T8s are phasing out altogether and the T5 will be the new standard.
Great to learn says the man who just bought over $300 worth of new T8 stuff.
But, since T8 only broadcasts UV short distances, are they still considered good for tortoises and approved by the masses on this forum?
(Since in most cases, a tortoise lives much closer to the fixture)


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 21, 2020)

I now have all T5HO lamps on my Chameleons as well as an incandescent heat bulb and plant light on each cage.
I also now own a solarmeter 6.5r.


----------

